# network manager permissions

## shoelesshunter78

hello. when I attempt to use the NetworkManager GUI with my regular user, I am denied the ability to configure my VPN or to create new VPN connections. I can connect to the internet  with my regular user, and my root user can access NetworkManager. however, my regular user simply cant do admin tasks.

----------

## 666threesixes666

my problems different, root can see the nm-applet, but cant do anything.  someone broke console kit the changes need to be reverted.  what are your logs getting flooded with?  post the floods

----------

## SirRobin2318

What do you have in: /etc/polkit-1/rules.d/*-org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.rules 

Any relevant logs by dbus, pol[icy]kit, or network manager?

----------

## shoelesshunter78

the problem lies not with NetworkManager but with nm-applet. if I use

```
sudo nm-applet
```

I get full access. how can I make nm-applet launch automatically with root privileges?

----------

## 666threesixes666

try as root

```

rc-update add consolekit default

```

& reboot...  (reboot is a windows admin's best friend)    :Laughing: 

----------

## shoelesshunter78

thanks. that worked

----------

